# Best bandsaw upgrade in 15 years!



## Dusty56

Very nice crank.
I made one of my own and love it : )


----------



## Fuzzy

I did something very similar, but, when I turned the crank, it felt unstable & wobbly … sooo … I found a pillow block bearing whose i.d. matched that of the shaft and bolted it through the sheet metal of the upper-rear housing, shimming as needed. Not THAT was an improvement. I'll try to post a pic to show exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## MedicineMan

I used a block of oak to something similar. My oak pillow has no bearing but I put machine screws thru the upper wheel housing and put thru holes into the block and used washers and nuts to fasten it down. It does give good support when turning the wheel, as I am sure the pillow bearing will also do. I wish I was more machine and metal minded sometimes. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

I'd like to have that too, but it does seem like a lot of money. 
Right now, I have the tall delta one with the black plastic knob on top, from another bandsaw, My 65 Delta bandsaw had the facet knob short tension rod.
If I make one, I would like to find some type of hardened steel rod, nit just a piece of mild steel, and I don't want a piece of al thread either.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

If I could get another facet knob, or a good piece of 3/8" hardened steel, I would not mind attaching my old facet knob to the longer steel rod. I don't see a set screw or a pin, are these a press fit?
I can get a new Delta long one, with the plastic knob for about $9.81 & 3.99 Shipping, Shipping was reasonable for a change. 
I see it's on back order too,
I was thinking even of attaching the Old Facet knob to the new delta rod. 
Or if I could find one of the 
*Vintage Delta Small Ball Crank Table Saw Lathe Jointer Bandsaw Rockwell * Like you see on e bay, that would look pretty good too.


----------

